# youtube trick



## idolomantis (Aug 5, 2008)

just put the following code after any video URL and watch high defenition: &amp;fmt=18

works everytime


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice, never knew that


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 5, 2008)

they just dont want you to know it


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 5, 2008)

They also have a little button you can click on to watch in hi def too.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> They also have a little button you can click on to watch in hi def too.


not at the old vids.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> not at the old vids.


Which are the only vids I watch...


----------

